# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Les Paul Epiphone 2008.

## phill4paul

My cousin put it up for sale:

  Les Paul epiphone. 2008. White gold trim with pearl inlay...comes with hard shell case. $400



  PM me if interested.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Ruther pricey.  Nicer Les Pauls are available for not much more on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_saca...andard&_sop=15

Might want to lower the price tag if you really need to move it.  I can't buy one at any price at the moment myself-just sayin'.  Good luck in selling it.  Seems to be built well from the pic.

----------


## Origanalist

I had one, I traded it for a Yamaha Maxim 750 that I never got running.  

I haven't been electric since, but I still have my acoustics and harmonica's.

----------


## fr33

It's pretty.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I had one, I traded it for a Yamaha Maxim 750 that I never got running.  
> 
> I haven't been electric since, but I still have my acoustics and harmonica's.


Just get yerself a cheapy model and hotrod the $#@! out of it.  I took my $200 fat strat, changed out the bridge pickup, had a full scallop neck put on and added custom shop tuners.  Sounds and plays like a much more expensive gee-tar.

----------


## Origanalist

> Just get yerself a cheapy model and hotrod the $#@! out of it.  I took my $200 fat strat, changed out the bridge pickup, had a full scallop neck put on and added custom shop tuners.  Sounds and plays like a much more expensive gee-tar.


That's what I was going to do with the Epiphone. It had a Gibson neck but the electronics were severely lacking.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's what I was going to do with the Epiphone. It had a Gibson neck but the electronics were severely lacking.


Bummer. :/  No reason you can't change out the electronics, though.  You might need to have a tech guy do it. (I did)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ruther pricey.


IIRC, they were selling for $399 new, no case though. May have been on clearance.

Depends on condition. Here's the same guitar offered at $499:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epiphone-Les...-/181232120679

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> IIRC, they were selling for $399 new, no case though. May have been on clearance.
> 
> Depends on condition. Here's the same guitar offered at $499:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epiphone-Les...-/181232120679


Okay, I'll take your word for it.  I never liked the Gibsons well enough to learn about them in detail.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Okay, I'll take your word for it.  I never liked the Gibsons well enough to learn about them in detail.


Here's one with a current bid of $210...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epiphone-Les...-/190930710128

----------


## Origanalist

> Here's one with a current bid of $210...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Epiphone-Les...-/190930710128


They are a cheap, attractive alternative to the real thing. But if you do your own mods they can be a kick ass guitar.

----------


## phill4paul

I just put it out. I hate Gibsons and am a Strat man through and through. It did have a hard case. Guess I shoulda highlited that. I dunno. It's marketplace and I just put it out there. 

  Doesn't stop anyone from making an offer.

----------


## oyarde

I heard Les Paul play once , pretty dang impressive .

----------


## oyarde

> I just put it out. I hate Gibsons and am a Strat man through and through. It did have a hard case. Guess I shoulda highlited that. I dunno. It's marketplace and I just put it out there. 
> 
>   Doesn't stop anyone from making an offer.


If I could play it I would make an offer .My oldest son rocks , gave him one when he was young I won in a poker game, he still plays weekends some . What would it cost to ship something like that ?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I just put it out.* I hate Gibsons and am a Strat man through and through.* It did have a hard case. Guess I shoulda highlited that. I dunno. It's marketplace and I just put it out there. 
> 
>   Doesn't stop anyone from making an offer.


+a bunch.  The Gibsons I've tried felt unbalanced and generally odd. :/

----------


## bunklocoempire

> If I could play it I would make an offer .My oldest son rocks , gave him one when he was young I won in a poker game, he still plays weekends some . What would it cost to ship something like that ?


I shipped a Strat from Hawaii to Massachusetts recently for like $80.00 or so (FedEx).   

I've got a Sheraton II that I really dig.  IMO a very ugly, ugly, blond -but it plays like you wouldn't believe and the tone is there.

----------

